# Difference between track and road



## xKEVINx (Jul 28, 2008)

What exactly is the difference between a track bike and a road bike. The obvious answer is that one was made for the track and one for the road, but if someone could give me a little more of a detailed explanation that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_tp-z.html#track
If you follow all the links, you'll know more than you ever wanted to know.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Some general differnces keeping in mind that there are exceptions to every rule

Track bike- no brakes, Road bike- brakes

Track bike- one fixed gear(you cannot coast. think childrens big wheel), Road bike- multiple gears( you can coast)

Track bike- short wheel base, Road bike- varies from slightly longer to a lot longer wheelbase

Track bike- shorter crankarms( since you cannot coast you have to worry about the crankarms hitting the track-aka pedal strike...Shorter crankarms help prevent this)


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Some track specific bikes will have a higher BB to get the pedals up a bit higher from the banked track. Also large flange "track hubs" which decrease spoke length and probably wheel flex. Horizontal rear wheel dropouts allow you to adjust chain tension when installing the rear wheel since you don't have a rear derailleur, and most track bikes will not have quick release axles. An old road bike can make a good track bike but may not have every thing a real track bike will have.


----------



## xKEVINx (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input. Im looking to get a new singlespeed bike and didnt want to mistake the two.


----------

